# كيف يمكن صرف الامطار باستخدام ميل الطرق



## مضياء (19 يناير 2015)

ما اقصى سمك للاسفلت واقل سمك له بحيث انني اريد ان اصرف مياه الامطار عن طريق عمل ميل في الاسفلت


----------

